# Fox Acres Breeding/Kidding 2022



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So it is that time of year again! We are excited for our pairings this year. As a few of you know, we breed nigerian dwarfs. Our aim is to to maintain the dwarf standards which excelling in conformation and production. I'll give a little background on each of our goats. First the bucks we are using this year:









Our Newest Addition is Shere Country X Pirate (all the names will be clickable to go to their pages for more pictures and information), he is the son of Wren Farm VA Xtraordinary and Sugar Moon Zenaida VEEV 89. I have always wanted a well bred, high production, well conformed buck and he is my total package buck plus Moonspots <3 Zenaida is a high production doe with wonderful conformation and a lovely udder. her first LA was this last summer as a 9 year old, she went into LA's after almost being dried off and still pulled 89. His sire's dam GCH MI Sugarcreek WM Xtrafly 2*M +EVE 89 earned her stars through her daughters. Super excited to get this beastie LA'd 2022!









Cade's Lil Farm CO Titan VEE 90 is our 2nd newest manly addition. His Dam SGCH Old Mountain Farm Sleepnbeauty 3*M VEEE 91 has excellent production (+1000#) as well as conformation. His sire's dam AGS Fall Creek GH Cicely 1*M has also earned her stars in production. 









Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84 ( year a yearling) is a gorgeous young buck. His sire Old Mountain Farm Brainstorm was purchased from ADGA spotlight sale for $10,500 and I'm a 100% sure this year he will have earned his +B from daughters on test. His dam SG Russian Ridge Madeleine 2*M VVEE 90 has a gorgeous udder with well placed teats. Our first kids from him this year are stunning!! Super excited to have him LA'd again as he matures. 









Russian Ridge Apollon +VE 86 (@ 2yrs old) is by Castle Rock Alaskan Hare VEE 88 and Castle Rock Kallisto 4*M VEEE 91. He is polled and very handsome, both him and Maverick are the sweetest boys even during rut. 









Aubreys Acres Beth's Obsidian +V+ 81 ( as a yearling) is a polled buck from Aubrey's Acres Phantom VEE 90 and Dragonfly SOL Bethany VVEE 90. This boy this summer has really exploded in growth and we are super excited to see how much he improves by next LA's. His pedigree is geared toward excellent conformation. We are very excited to see how his daughters freshen this Spring. 









Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako *B VVV 86 (as a yearling) is one of my favorites. Just all around very nice buck with a bonus of blue eyes. He is out of Rosasharn MM Narwhal *B and SG Andy's Acres Jinx +VVV 85. 









Last but NOT least is our home bred Fox Acres MS Lucas *B. He was born this Spring so he may or may not be used this fall but we have high hopes for him! He's absolutely gorgeous, but I am biased LOL. He is out of Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84 and Shere Country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90. Sunflower is a high producing doe with a beautiful udder and excellent conformation. Very very excited to have him LA'd the 2022 season!

Tomorrow I will finish this post as I can hear I'm being yelled at to come to bed LOL it's only 4:40 am​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Alright Here come the ladie's! I have swapped my list around so many times between trying to balance the LA's and also wanting to achieve high production lol.









First up is Sugar Moon BL Madeline VEEE 90, by the end of the DHIR season she will be a 5*M doe and I am really hoping will get her SG status. She is a crazy milking machinnnnee! She kicked off the season at 7# a day after kidding 2 bucks and a doe, she is around 165 DIM now and is still around 5# a day. Her total milk as of Oct 3rd was 940#, her projected is 1600#!!! If we make it I'll be the happiest milker on the planet lol. Madeline is out of Chenago-Hills TRX Bombay Aloo *B A+V 81, his dam also consistently milked over 1000#. Madeline's Dam, SG NC PromisedLand MG Frenchy 4*M/4*D +VV+ 85 had consistently milk between 1000-1400#. Madeline is being Paired with Shere Country X Pirate in hope for some high octane kiddos, excellent conformation and moonspots would be a bonus too. 









Next up is Shere Country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90 who is also a milk powerhouse, she also kicked off the season at #7.5 pounds daily and on our last test Oct 3rd she was 214 DIM and milking 4.4# yet. Her total pounds currently is 1180# but her projected is 1545#. I usually try to get as close to or over the 305 day as I can for accuracy. Sunny is one of the most outgoing fearless goats you'll meet plus she's just a big love. She is being paired with Russian Ridge Apollon +VE 86.









Next is our little ole granni-ma Aria, Shere Country SH Aria VEEE 90. She appraised this summer at 10 yrs old VEEE 90 and this is also the first year she is on milk test and will have earned her AR stars as a 1*M milker. She is gorgeous and has an equally gorgeous udder with well placed teats. I have 2 of her daughters and a grand daughter. Aria is out of SGCH Rosasharn SP Shazam +*B VVV 87 and TX Twincreeks ADG Aria VEEF 80. She was paired with Cade's Lil Farm CO Titan VEE 90 and this will likely be her last kidding just because of her age.









Next is Shere Country TMJ Cavatina 1*M VEVE 88. She is Aria's daughter that I actually bought a few years before Aria and also why I got Aria. She is a fantastic milker, my favorite udder in the barn. She is projected to milk 1082# this year and per last test she is at 790# right now. She is out of Sugar Moon BL Thats My Jam *B and Shere Country Sh Aria VEEE 90. Her Sire's dam consistently milked 1000#. She is paired with Shere Country X Pirate for the win!

















Next is Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M +EVV 87. Every time I pull this picture up I don't know how I got that far into the photo shoot before I noticed her lead collar still on......ugh. Any who..... Lorraine was a doe from a local hobby farm that was dispersing and they were just trying to find good homes for their girls. She has actually turned out to be a favorite amongst my facebook friends because of her smiles.....they are unique to say the least lol. Lorraine comes really from ok lines but turned out to be a crazy milker. She is right up there with Sunny, they always go neck and neck in the pounds. As of Oct 3rd she has milked 1120# and is projected to milk 1446# total. I have retained 1 daughter from Russian Ridge Maverick this last Spring who I am dying to see freshen. Lorraine is paired with Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako *B VVV 86.









Next up is Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna +VVV 85 (As a yearling). Bella will have earned her star in BF and Protein but total pounds will be very close this FF year. She is bred for crazy great conformation and hasn't disappointed at all! She is a long long long level gorgeous young doe. She comes from Aubreys Acres The Grinch +VE 86 and Aubreys Acres PH Bluebell VEEE 90. She is paired with Shere Country X Pirate.









Next is Shere Country MG Koko, Koko is our newest addition in the doe herd. She has wonderful production as I bought her while she was being dried off, started milking her twice a day with my other does and she still milks 3-4# daily. She came to use at 170 DIM so I am not sure if her stars will add on this year or not. She was here for our Verification test so I was told she would get her stars if she met the Pounds criteria for each category. According to that she has easily <3 She is out of Old Beach Ykona N Mardi Gras and SG Cedarhurst A Patchee 1*M VEEV 88. She was paired with Fox Acres AC Winter Soldier *B (Cavatina's buckling I just sold) if she didn't take this last heat then she will be bred to Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako *B VVV 86.

The rest of the does will be First Fresheners!









First up is Islands Edge TT Cookie, she is out of Ilenesrascals SP Tic Toc +VE 82 (as a yearling) and Ilenesrascals Shirley Temple VVVV 85 (as a FF). Cookie is from a friend breeder and we are excited to see how she does in the future with LA's and DHIR. She is moonspotted. She was bred to Shere Country P Black Jack which is Pirate's son before we obtained Pirate. She was flagging again a week later so if/when she comes into heat again we'll breed her to Shere Country X Pirate.









Next is Fox Acres Harriet, she is actually my Boy friend's pet doe. She is out of Corridor Caprines Irishwhiskey and Shere Country TMJ Cavatina 1*M VEVE 88. She is blue eyed, polled and has wattles. For some reason she reminds me of a goat shaped jelly bean. She was paired with Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84.









Next up is Islands Edge CCQ Kahlua Quinn. Kahlua came from the same breeder as Cookie. She is also moonspotted and bred for conformation and show. She is out of Agape's Price Cy C Quinn VVE 87 and Roamn Ranch Tinkerbell. She was also bred to Shere Country P Black Jack before Pirate was purchased. If she comes into heat again she would be bred to Pirate instead.









Next up is Yellow Boots Farm BP Honey Bee. Be is from one of my best friends, she is a little shy but once she knows you she follows you all over. She is out of Andy's Acres SS Shy Bandit and Wood & Stream MB Panda Bear. She was bred to Cade's Lil Farm CO Titan VEE 90.









Next up is Fox Acres AA Lyric. She is out of Russian Ridge Apollon +VE 86 and Shere Country SH Aria VEEE 90. She is a beatiful and long doe. Super excited to see how she freshens. She was bred to Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84.









Next up is Fox Acres ML Lady Freya. She is out of Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84 and Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M +EVV 87. I am super super excited to see her freshen and see how she LA's in 2022 She is a brick house! She was bred to Cade's Lil Farm CO Titan VEE 90.









Next up is Fox Acres HH My Clementine. So Clementine is out of my boy friend's doe The Malia's Hope 1*M +VVA 81(FF score) and His Pet buck Fox Acres Henry Of Skalitz A++ 79 (yearling score). Hope had kidded 5 kids her first freshening and Louis begged to keep one of them and Clem was the chosen one. So she is basically a pet doe but I am curious to see how she'll freshen. She is paired with Aubreys Acres Bet h's Obsidian +V+ 81.









Next up is Fox Acres AB Lucy In The Sky! She is out of Russian Ridge Apollon +VE 86 and Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna +VVV 85. She was and is our smallest doe so she may not be bred this season but if she is she will be bred to Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako *B VVV 86.









Next up is Lucy's sister Fox Acres AB Million Bells. She is almost identical to her dam Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna +VVV 85. She is paired with Aubreys Acres Beth's Obsidian +V+ 81.









Next up is Fox Acres OA Scarlett Ebony. Scarlett is out of Aubreys Acres Beth's Obsidian +V+ 81 and Fox Acres Amberley ++VA 81 (FF score). I am actually pretty excited to see how she freshens as her dam even as a FF had the largest but most uniform teats on the farm!! Hoping Obsidian's side will improve attachment. She is paired with Russian Ridge Apollon +VE 86.









Last and actually my most excited doeling as she is out of Sugar Moon BL Madeline VEEE 90 is Fox Acres OM Drops Of Jupiter! Her sire is Aubrey's Acres Beth's Obsidian +V+ 81. Jupiter is drop dead gorgeous and LOOOOOONG with a brisket that goes all day! Dying to see how she freshens. She is the chillest little doe you'll ever meet! She is paired with Fox Acres MS Lucas *B if he is ready, if not them she will be bred to Andy's Acres NJ Blue Mako *B VVV 86 or Cade's Lil Farm CO Titan VEE 90.

This is it! That was a lot of typing lol, enjoy <3​


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I forgot to Link Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M +EVV 87


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Woo hoo that was a lot of typing... good luck this year!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

If I get another you'll be my first choice to buy from!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, all nice. 👍


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Love your homegrown buck!!! Very nice herd, best wishes that all girls settle and have easy kiddings!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Your herd never fails to impress! 

Lady Freya has very interesting colors! I’ve never seen colors/pattern like that on a Nigerian before! She’s beautiful!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I've got Fox Acres MC CalypsoBlues Thor who was from Blue Mako this year and absolutely love this sweetheart... he's growing to be quite the ladies man . Growing into quite the stud muffin!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

if only you were closer.... would love a cookie doeling!!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

daisymay said:


> if only you were closer.... would love a cookie doeling!!!


She's quite the lady, love her colors! She's going to have nice kids! I wish I could have more from @FoxRidge


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

LOVE your goats!!! So beautiful and correct!! Can't wait to see all the udders and kids! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We only have 5 pairings left to breed. March is going to be hoppin lol! I'm excited and terrified, this last year I expected about 21-25 kids and ended up with 31. This next year I expect between 45-55 kids. * SCREAM* the insanity. I'm nuts. We will be doing LA's and DHIR for all the does except those with a permanent score. All the bucks will be done except for Titan as he has already received VEE 90.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> We only have 5 pairings left to breed. March is going to be hoppin lol! I'm excited and terrified, this last year I expected about 21-25 kids and ended up with 31. This next year I expect between 45-55 kids. * SCREAM* the insanity. I'm nuts. We will be doing LA's and DHIR for all the does except those with a permanent score. All the bucks will be done except for Titan as he has already received VEE 90.


Wow, you really are going to be busy!! Make sure you share tons of kid pictures when they arrive! Looking forward to seeing all your adorable kids. 🥰 

Note: I believe you need to update your signature....surely you must have more than just 12 does to get around 55 kids. 😉😜


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm sure I do, omg they just stack and stack hahahaha


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So my fun this Fall is a horrendous amount of short cycling does!! What in the what is happening!! I did lute Cookie and Kahlua to breed to Pirate and I could understand them but Cavatina, Harriet, and Aria too?? Its like my does are protesting me and my plans! lol seriously though its enough now!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh no... that's strange ...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't know what's up with heat cycles this year!! I know lots of others are dealing with goofy cycles as well. My girls apparently decided to join the bandwagon too - long story short, I have given up trying tracking their heats. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am having weird stuff happening as well, never had them do this before either. Something strange is in the air.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree. 2 of my girls rebred just recently. I havent had this problem before. So now I have kiddings in January and late March. 
You have some very nice ladies! Your bucks are adorable! Good luck.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Possibly selling kids from Koko or Freya or Cookie when they come? I want one! Your herd is beautiful.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> Possibly selling kids from Koko or Freya or Cookie when they come? I want one! Your herd is beautiful.


Check your mail box  I sent you a PM


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

What is your full name so I can put your initials in the interests tab


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> What is your full name so I can put your initials in the interests tab


Sent it to your inbox!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Our most recent milk test was finally processed <3 I love love LOVE every new result and seeing those numbers STACK <3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I tried to go out and get top pictures of the girls so we can slowly see the expansion of pregnancies over the next few months. I missed Aria, Madeline, Clementine and Koko so I'll get them hopefully later today <3

We'll start off with Lyric, she is not a fan of people but as of lately she's really come out of her shell and I find her following me around because she enjoys a head scratch and shoulder scratch.










Next is Freya, she is my FATTEST doeling lol, Sheza Brick House! 










Next is Cavatina, she is one of my senior does <3 usually kidding 3-4.










Next is Harriet, she is one of Cavatina's doelings, she is the last of the 3 sisters I retained from a litter with a buck I was not so fond of. her other 2 sisters freshened this last Spring but Harriet was on the small side. Her sisters didn't have the attachment I was hoping for so I did sell them. Harriet is also my boyfriend's pet doe so we are stuck with her. LOL










Next is Kahlua, I tried to breed her for the fall and she did not take. We are trying again and keeping our fingers crossed.










Next is Lucy, she is the smallest of my doelings and has not yet been bred.










Next is Hope, she is also a pet doe to my boyfriend.










Next is Jupiter, she is out of my best milker Madeline and I am crazy excited to see how she freshens, she is bred to my junior buck Lucas <3 










Next is Cookie.










Next is Bella, this will be her 2nd freshening <3










Next is Sunny, my 2nd best milker <3 She's a beast.










Next is Mini, she is out of Bella and littermate to Lucy <3










Last is Scarlett, She is out of Amberley, a sister to Harriet. I wasn't pleased with Amberley's attachment but otherwise was very happy with her udder. I bred to her to Obsidian who's family has GLUED on udders so I am excited to see how she does. She is also my boyfriend's favorite kid from this year.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Everyone looks amazing! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice little does!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are the rest of the Ladies <3

Lorraine who always looks pregnant, RUMENNNNN










Next is Koko <3 super excited to get her recorded fully next season and have her LA's done!










Next is Madeline, she is our best milker (Sugar Moon genes <3 <3 )










Next is Granny Aria, she is a foundation doe for us.










Next up is Clementine, she is Louis's retainee from Hope.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Look at all those cute baby bumps! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We have been having a ton of short cycling this season. I have heard that many are experiencing this this year. So so far our kidding season will stretch March 1st-likely May :O


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a very strange year for the goats.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Absolutely STUNNING goats! If I wasn’t in Canada I’d definitely be interested... maybe one day! Good luck, happy kidding!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> It is a very strange year for the goats.


Right! I'm not a fan of all the short cycling or recycling. I might have to have one buck live with the open girls for a couple months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Another milk test done and down in the books







This will be the last test with all the does for the season as Koko officially hit 307 days on this test and she's still milking like crazy!! Going to have to dry her off slowly, her udder gets super tight in just a 12 hour fill still. Super excited to see a full lactation on her next year and LA's! As Always Sunflower, Madeline and Lorraine are making me just over the moon over here...our running rough totals from today:

Sugar Moon BL Madeline (5*M) VEEE 90 is 206 DIM, she milked 5.5# and her total is 1279#.

Shere Country TMJ Cavatina 2*M VEVE 88 is 265 DIM, she milked 2.65# and her total is 955#

Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M +EVV 87 is 281 DIM , She milked 3.2# and her total is 1332#

Shere Country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90 is 273 DIM, she milked 3.8# and her total is 1420#

Shere Country SH Aria (1*M) VEEE 90 is 275 DIM, she milked 2.2# and her total is 778#

The Malias Hope (1*M) +VVA 81 is 272 DIM, she milked 1.85# and her total is 836#

Aubreys Acres PH Belladona (1*M) +VVV 85 is 257 DIM, she milked 1# and her total is 567#

Shere Country MG Koko (2*M) is 307 DIM, she milked 3.15# and her total is 947#

So proud of these ladies







We cannot wait to see how our First Fresheners do this next season!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Today we wrapped up with the last breeding of the season.....unless she short cycles like everyone else.... Sugar Moon BL Madeline 5*M VEEE was bred to Shere Country X Pirate. Hopefully she settles, last year I had to leave her in for 3 cycle with the buck before i saw even a strong heat as she was quite fat and this year she has seemed to be cycling normally for the last 3 months. So fingers crossed we might be done. Considering the way things are going this Spring we will be keeping Pirate in with the older gals to watch for any cycling and also to moniter my FF's across the barn for any that may not have settled. Hopefully we are done....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh lets hope she settles! Its been a year full of suprises for breeding. I hope all the girls are bred, and now you are on belly patrol!😁


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Aria is no joke cycling weekly no......this is weird and I don't even know what to do with her. probably because she's a granny but good god


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Aria has been bred 
Oct 20th
Oct 26th
Nov 17th
Nov 22nd
Nov 28th and 
Dec 4th. 

Has any had a doe go into heat this often ever actually take again? She's getting pretty old is in great shape lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You may have to get a vet get involved to try to help regulate her cycles.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She might be cystic or has a infection. Cystic is going to call for some RX meds, so will need a vet for that, and I have never had to deal with a infection but from my understanding it’s not the easiest to cure. You have to flush them with antibiotics when they are in heat the the cervix is open. 
But yes I had a cystic doe and I treated her one year and she settled. She did it again the following year and I decided she wasn’t worth hunting down another bottle of meds so shipped her. I sadly have another one doing the same thing this year :/


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Id lean toward infection due to she is older, she's always settled in the past. I know with her previous owner and me she's always settled and hasn't even short cycled. This is the first time. I will likely just let granny be granny then but still flush her to treat for infection. She's earned her grannidom <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be ok.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Me too. She seems completely fine, just heat weekly. 

Madeline short cycled and is back in heat today. Ugh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We are doing ultrasounds tomorrow on everyone just to see where we all stand. So far we just have 3 out of the 19 that obviously are still cycling but just to be sure we will ultrasound them too. Excited to see what we have brewing ❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok so we had the ultrasounds done on Friday, both of us are brand new to doing that so these numbers are guestimates EXCEPT FOR HOPE lol. We didn't want to shave any hair off of the girls because I live in northern MN So there was a lot of Jelly involved and a whole lot of, "that's a bladder..." lol but then a kiddo here and there <3 So here are the guesses:

Kahlua - 1
Bee - 2
Bella - 2+
Koko - 1
Lorraine - 2+
Hope - 4+ (We definitively saw 4 skulls light up all at once at one point LOL, she kidded 5 as a FF this year)
Sunny - 1+
Cavatina - 2+
Cookie - We just saw a lot of dark everywhere :/ but she's not gone back into heat.
Scarlett - 2
Freya - 3
Jupiter - 2+
Lyric - 2
Clementine - 2

Everyone else is too early to see which included Lucy, Mini, and Madeline. As it is going I do not think Aria and Harriet will take this year without medication. Aria is ancient but looks amazing and Harriet is fat fat FAT!

Afterward everyone was "TREATED" with doses of copper and Selenium haha, they hate me now. I'll post some ultrasound pics in just a bit. We have a short video of a wiggle baby that's the best!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So for anyone that knows how to read ultrasounds, this one was video was super brief because Sunny started to freak lol but at the very beginning I hoped we saw kiddos but it was so fast its hard to know. 




Part of Hope's Ultrasound: 




Clementine's kids: 




I want to say this last one was the dancing Jelly bean <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Quick Pregnancy update pictures of those I know are pregnant!

Honey Bee...



















Belladonna...


















Cavatina....


















Clementine...


















Cookie...


















Freya...



















Hope...










Jupiter...


















Kahlua...


















Koko...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine...


















Lucy...


















Lyric...


















Mini...

















Scarlett...


















Sunny...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What pretty girls! Love all their patterns & color. They all look healthy and happy! Good job!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What beautiful does you have!! Love the color variety you have! Looking forward to seeing all their kids!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you guys! I do feel like with the drought we had this summer things are off. They all get their replamin plus monthly and 2 weeks after that is the sel/gel but a still feel like I have a few selenium tails and we just dosed for copper. A few have rough rusty coats! My bucks have been burning through their minerals like crazy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Everyone is looking good! We've had quite the run this year with the drought as well. Hopefully you guys escaped the crazy storm we are having now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 👍


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sooooo ready for summer already, these Temps are stupid


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> Sooooo ready for summer already, these Temps are stupid


Oh I know! It said -33 this morning when I woke up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥶 🥶


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Update pregnancy pictures of each of the girls finally. First Group is Bee, Belladonna, Cavatina and Clementine.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

In This group is Cookie, Freya, Hope, Jupiter, and Kahlua.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful girls with their baby bumps


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

In this group is Koko, Lorraine, Lucy, Lyric, and Mini.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

In This Group is Scarlett and Sunflower.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So many beautiful girls !


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooooo lots a babies comeing!🥰💝💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Look at all those baby bumps! 😍❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love your goats colors! There so beautiful, especially with all their fur fluffy from the cold! Can’t wait to see kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have been trying to work my way through the herd doing home fecal runs now that I have the microscope 🔬 their famachas have been "ok" but I have found some strongyloides and barberpole egg loads


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> @Lil Boogie


Thanks! Wow all are gorgeous!!! As usual 😍😍


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Yesterday we had our last milk test for 5 of the girls, Madeline is still going for another 60 days. Here are our rough totals









Sugar Moon BL Madeline 5*M VEEE 90 milked 4.4#, her running total is 1479# and is still going









Shere Country TMJ Cavatina 2*M VEVE 88 milked 2.4#, she finished the season with 1060#

Equanimitys Miss Lorraine 1*M E+VV 87 milked 0.3# and she finished out the season with 1382#

Shere Country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90 milked 2.8# and finished the season with 1531#

Shere Country SH Aria 1*M VEEE 90 milked 2.2# and finished the season with 854#

The Malias Hope 1*M +VVA 81 milked 0.9# and finished the season with 886#

Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna 1*M +VVV 85 was dry and finished the season 590# at 289 DIM.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Are you happy with your results so far?!😁


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

very much <3


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> very much <3


Good😁


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So tonight after work I went out to do chores and Now that we have a little less than 1.5 months to kidding I have been checking the FF girls for udders starting <3 Tonight Lyric and Freya's are just starting up!! Barely there but definitely there. I'll wait a while before I try to get pictures since they are fluffy lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oww can't wait to see em!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's a mini update. I actually took the video for a friend as we were comparing our FF bellies LOL So all in all the video is brief.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties you have there, thanks for sharing .


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Some of the FF udders are starting. I did a slight trim, the shape of the cut is not flattering for viewing attachments but for teat placement and medial it works fine. It is still fairly cold up here too so I didn't want to take too much off them. The order is Bee, Clementine, Cookie, Freya, Jupiter, Kahlua, Lyric, and Scarlett. Some barely have anything starting but I trimmed to watch.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, those are some gorgeous and adorable lil' FF udders!! 😍 I'm hoping to be able to see some udder development on my two FFs next month! 😁


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh so cute! I'm excited for you! Whos the sires? And I can't wait to see what Thors kids look like! I'll send pics!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ooooh and who did you breed Blue Mako to?  just curious as that's Thors Sire!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good! I simply love seeing the FF udders come in. It's so exciting


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

You can view the pairings here:





__





Kidding Schedule | Foxridgeranch







foxridgeranch.wixsite.com





I'm super excited to see how they fill. Always scared with Nigerian FF that their teats will wing out to the sides LOL. Hoping for smooth labors with healthy kids and Snug udder, downward facing teats and a great medial.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great 👍


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We just had a Milk test on Sunday, Madeline is the only doe still testing plus we did a preg test. Her current lactation is at 273 DIM, total milk is 1595#, Butter fat is 83#(5.2%), Protein is 62# (3.9%). The preg test will be back this afternoon


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww such cuties! Its getting closer!💖💞


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I see Mako had 3 dates.... he's so handsome  but I'm partial lol... they all are really... good luck!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I am excited to have LA's again if they do. He did great as a small yearling, excited to see how he does fully mature


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> I am excited to have LA's again if they do. He did great as a small yearling, excited to see how he does fully mature


Right!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Madeline is indeed pregnant!! YAY Finally! Life is good lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Quite FF udder updates in order: Bee, Clementine, Cookie, Freya, Jupiter, Kahlua, Lyric and Scarlet


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I should say some haven't really began to fill at all like, Scarlet, Clementine, Kahlua and Jupiter (she is juuuust starting). 15 days until our first girl goes, Lyric.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww FFs are sure cute! They will get there..lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Owww can't wait to see your babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute little udders.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cute


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So our friend Melissa was out again to ultrasound our later bred goats and this is what we have.
Lucy 1-2 kids
Mini 1-2 kids
Madeline 1 that was blocking our view of anything else LOL
Aria BRED <3 <3 <3 Finally!!Possibly 2 kids
Harriet open, thinking she is a Hermaphrodite.

After she left I did our monthly selenium gel and Bella, Lorraine and Hopes CD&Ts. I need to trim feet. I did the boys last week. Starting to train the young girls to the stand and udder handling. They greet me like this...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

The squeeze lmbo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I trimmed up a few more girls and found some of my does are filling in...in order is Bee FF, Bella 2F, Clementine FF, Cookie FF, Freya FF, Hope 2F, Jupiter FF, Kahlua FF, Lucy FF and Lyric FF

What I am hoping for in each as far as the udder goes...

For Bee I am hoping to freshens much like her Dam, nice attachment with great sized teats, placement and great medial. So far I am happy with the way she is developing.

Bella will be a 2F this year, I am super worried she will be lopsided as the last half of her lactation one side really dried up very fast and the other didn't. I do believe she had subclinical mastitis when it happened, no heat, redness or pain but her SCC was up and then there was such a decrease in production. So hoping she comes in even!

Clementine is really coming from just "ok" lines. She is from my boy friends doe and his buck and I would have neither of them if it weren't for him but I am curious to see how she freshens. I imagine her attachment will not be great as Her dam had terrible attachment and her sire's dam was really not great either. She would be up for sale to a pet or 4H starter home if I wouldn't get the 3rd degree.

Cookie is a FF, she is from show lines. Not so much heavy production but great conformation, So far I am LOVING her udder. Great shape, great medial and teat placement. Can't wait to see it fill.

Freya will be a FF. I am scared that she will have a "Ball" udder with side facing teats. Both Sire side and Dam have downward teat structure and I am hoping that Maverick really improves on Lorraine's teat placement and medial. 10 days before I'll really get a decent idea. UGH. Right now she is filling much like her dam does, looks like a ball til the last 2 days them plumps out into the teats and brings them down. She's making me nervous though LOL

Hope will be a 2F, she is Clementine's dam and my boyfriend's doe. Her attachment was pretty bad last year and had a ball shaped udder. This is really an experiment to see if she does improve or HOW MUCH she improves if at all but if it's bad news again she'll just be a barn bum he can love on. So hoping for better attachment with more medial this year.

Jupiter I am Crazy excited to see her fill. She is just starting. Her dam is my heaviest milker who is currently at 1600# with 32 days left in her 305 day DHIR test. Her dam is Sugar Moon BL Madeline 5*M VEEE 90. Her sire's side is focused on conformation and show, not nearly as much on production. What I am hoping for is more medial than Madeline with larger teats but hopefully great production yet! If she freshens great, her kids should be jewels as their sire is out of my 2nd heaviest milker Shere Country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90 and Russian Ridge Maverick +VV 84 (as a yearling). Sunflower this season milked 1530# in her 305 day test. Really hoping for elegant Dairy kids with excellent production from these 2.

Kahlua will be a FF. She came from the same farm as Cookie. I wasn't super impressed with her dam's udder but am really hoping her sire stamped his side of the udders on her lol. She was a color buy, she has a decent pedigree but depending on how she freshens may be put up for sale this fall. hoping she has better attachment than her dam. She is just barely starting her udder. 

Lucy will be a FF. She is out of Belladonna and Apollon. my greatest fear is side facing teats with little medial for her and her sister mini but otherwise both sides of the family have pretty udders.

Last in this clump of pictures is Lyric. She is my first scheduled to kid. She is out of Shere Country SH Aria 1*M VEEE 90 and Russian Ridge Apollon *B (pending) +VE 86 (as a 2 yr old). Lyric is coming along quite well. She is my Limo doeling lol, just looooooong and level. I am sper excited to see her udder fill. Aria makes gorgeous udders with lovely sized teats! Hoping Lyric keeps the tradition going!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

last 2 are Mini and Scarlett, both are barely even starting udders.

Mini (FF) is Lucy's full sister. I do think both of these sisters will end up have GLUED on udders, teat placement is my main concern if anything for them.

Scarlett is also a FF, she is out of Fox Acres Amberley ++VA 81 (yearling FF) and Aubreys Acres Beth's Obsidian +V+ 81 (yearling). Amberley's udder was actually well shaped and I lover her teats and medial but her attachment was lacking. I am hoping Obsidian gives Scarlett the attachment Amberley needed and makes me a lovely udder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You are going to be busy! Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ohhhh this is exciting! Look at those udders! I'm pumped to see those udder full! I know you are, too!!!!!!🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I honestly get just as excited to see udders as I do to see kids!! Super duper exciting!! Can NOT wait to see all those udders on a 12hr fill!!! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

4 days left til we start poppin. I'm crazy anxious, not in an excited way but because my barn is a mess. usually I have it all ready and clean but with the extreme cold everything has been frozen and deep snow has made removal difficult. I'm hoping to cram in clean up these next 4 days before work everyday LOL. I love doing everything with my hands but at times like this not having any tractors or machinery is a bit crappy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close! It is really hard to not have a tractor, especially when trying to clean out stalls when they're frozen solid. I hope the cleanup goes well!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The last 3 nights up here have been -20 to -27 yuck. Anymore -5 feels so warm.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gross. We haven't been quite that cold here. 8 this morning and it felt so nice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I wish i didn't work today Its 34 above and glorious out!! Some quick udder shots from today before I run away to work for the last time before we start kidding.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All coming along nicely


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Some of the bumps


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wide loads


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking lovely!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such beautiful girls and udders!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to be busy! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

No Kids yet. Lyric's ligs a mush but she's pretending not to be pregnant. Freya's udder doubled over night, still has a lot of play in it so will fill more <3 Udder is Freya Yesterday and this this morning. Her teats are justttttt hugging the edge of flipping out, really home they don't LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I hope her teats stay put


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not particularly fond of the side attachments on her udder either but she's not full yet, it's like 2/3 firmness lol. Well both Freya and Lyric are starting those very slight early contractions, not laying down but you can see the funny tail stretches.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Can't wait to see their babies! Hope all goes well! I also hope that Freya will surprise you (in a good way of course lol) with her udder after she kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Freya kidded Buck/doe twins! Labor was fast and textbook... Freya Labor <====== Video, literally like 5 mins long LOL


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The kiddos


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re adorable! I love the ears!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are cutie pies! Congratulations.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are adorable! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are soooo cute!💞💗💝 Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I think Lyric is finally in early labor. Her behavior has changed, she stands there when I handle her udder and it has filled more in the last 5 hours. I don't see obvious contractions so I am grabbing a bite to eat and then headed back to the barn for another check.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope all goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good luck! I hope she gives you 2 or 3 beautiful kiddos! That are healthy of course.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lyric FINALLY released the hostages! 2 bucks! OMG I am so excited for bed!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Good night FoxRidge, sleep well.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope you got some good rest


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww how cute! 2 .healthy bucklings! Hope you got some rest!!💞💖


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Any new mamas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats on the two dudes!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What cuties! Congrats


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Their all so cute!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

No Joke, I slept from 2:45 am-9am did morning chores them slept again from 10:30-2pm DEAD


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol you needed that rest!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Bee's Ligaments are barely hanging on. She has such a nice FF udder I'm just excited to see how it looks towards the end of this first lactation.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Bee finally popped this morning! Twins does! Both hungry the moment they hit the ground! Very very lively and loud LOL. Bee is a wonderful momma and is doing well <3 Next up will be Hope, due the 14th!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What little cutie patooties! That’s awesome you got girls!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cuties.congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Twin Doelings? AWESOME!💖💗💞💝


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Nervous for Hope, the ultrasound showed at least 4 kids LOL GAHHHHHHH


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's a lot of babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck! I would suggest getting some lamb/kidd bottles & nipples just in case Mom needs help!💖💗


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! Little cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good luck! I would suggest getting some lamb/kidd bottles & nipples just in case Mom needs help!💖💗


Already there, We do before each kidding season incase someone doesn't take their kid(s). I store milk up for the last 2 months of the DHIR season incase we have to feed and for supplementation. Currently have 18 gallons in the freezer lol.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I should say last year I fed all of Hope's quints a bit because she was a really crappy dam, She fed her buck kid and one of the does but no one else. Even then I had to watch those 2, some days when I'd milk out everyone she was completely full :/


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This afternoon after a rougggggh assisted delivery Hope delivered triplets! 2 polled does and a buck. All are doing very well. We are just waiting on hope to pass the placenta now!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I forgot pictures lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Go hope! Yay! Prayers sent that she passed placenta! And all went well! Such cuties


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope she recovers well


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! They are darling! I hope Hope recovers fast


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww what cuties! Congratulations! Praying she recovers quick!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are adorable! Good Job getting them here! Hope mama gets better soon!!💞💖💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, prayers for her. 🙏


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So far today Hope is doing ok, she is so very sore. She's been given antibiotics, Banamine, nutri drench, jump start, tums, pine bows, her hay, alfalfa pellets, vit B complex injections, and all the fresh warm water she wants. The triplets are doing great! 

Also this morning Lorraine kidded twin polled buckskin girls. One has blue eyes and the other is COVERED in moonspots <3 !!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful twins! Congats!💖💞


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow beautiful twins  congrats


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The vet was out and she pulled the rest of Hope's placenta. Poor hope is just completely done. I'm so scared she'll die now. She just looks so beaten down and tired and just groans. The vet said the banamine is a once every 24 hours thing so I don't dare give her more til tomorrow morning. I hate this being scared feeling. She is my boyfriend's pet goat. If she really goes down hill he will not allow me to put her down and that will be the hardest thing I will have to watch. I usually am not a prayer seeking type or whatever but please keep her in your thoughts. I know many of you have. My brain keeps going over ways to try to help her bounce back but I am also afraid of doing too much and making her sick. Like she hasn't had any red cell, could it hurt to give her some just in case? Her gums are pink but I'm just not sure what to do at this point. Most everything is once daily and she's had it already. I hate waiting.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She's definitely in My thoughts  poor girl!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope Update: I just came back in from the barn. I checked her gums again and they still look good, her temp was 103.2. I gave 4cc red cell, 2 pump nutri drench, drenched 240cc warm molasses water, and she took some carrot slices and brussel slices from me <3 She does put up a fight during all of this, she's not so weak that she's flopping over or anything. Just incredibly painful. She's pushing again as well which the vet said is likely because she is so swollen and raw that it feels like something is there to push out when there isn't.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor girl. She's having quite the go of it. She's in my prayers 🙏


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw poor doll! Praying for her!

Those kids have adorable patterns btw!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just went out to check on Hope and she is very much the same, She looks very depressed but I got her up and she drank voluntarily a little water, I still drenched her 180cc warm molasses water. She took 2 slices of carrot from me, offered hay, alfalfa pellets, grain, but she didn't really want anything. Sprayed some more witch hazel on her vulva and gave her a couple pumps of nutri drench, Her temp was 102.2. I'm running into town first thing tomorrow to pick up some prep H for her bottom. The vet said to only give her this last shot of banamine, 3rd shot in 3 days so her system has a rest. Is there anything else I can do in the mean time to help her with the swelling? Her kids are doing great. I have been feeding them for her but have left them in with her as she does try to watch over them and seems to derive comfort from them a little bit.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, poor Hope! Sounds like she's having a pretty rough time, bless her heart. She's in my prayers! ❤ 🙏


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope Update: I gave her morning dose of Banamine and ran to town fast to get the Prep H for her vulva. When I got back she was standing in the corner of her stall. I out the Prep H on and She is now munching very daintily on hay!! BUT SHE'S EATING!!!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Also it looks like Bella is in early labor so I am snarfing down a fast breakfast then back to the barn haha


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope she continues to improve and that you have better luck with Bella!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh good news! So glad shes up & eating! Good Goat Mama! Happy kidding. Hope this one is smooth & easy!💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the weather decent enough to let her out for a little while.
Hopefully you have something for her to graze on?

Getting out and about helps, if at all possible.

Glad she is feeling a bit better.

Prep H will help her.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope has seemed to improve a bit, shes not whining with each breath. Much more alert and is nibbling here and there. Moving around the stall a little now.

Bella kidded 2 girls and a boy. The boy is HUGGGGE!! and the first girl tinnnnnny!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Is the weather decent enough to let her out for a little while.
> Hopefully you have something for her to graze on?
> 
> Getting out and about helps, if at all possible.
> ...


The weather is pretty nice, we have 46 above. I offered to let her out and for the moment she just wants to look outside the stall lol. I got 2 tubes of Prep H and liberally coated her rear. I'll probably do that 3 times a day. We don't have any grazing area at the moment. In norther MN everything still looks like this


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pooe Hope. You have yourself some pretty little stinkers there.
Congratualations.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor girl. Congratulations on the triplets!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Glad Hope seems to be improving. Congrats on the triplets!! The are beautiful! The size difference between them is crazy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww the trips are ADORABLE! Im glad your other Mama is doing better! Keep up the Great work!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! So glad to hear Hope is doing somewhat better!  

Bella’s kids are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too bad you don’t have grazing now. 
But if you can get her too move around, it would be good for her.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope improved a ton today. I posted about it on the other thread for "Pain Relief", Still horribly swollen.

We had our first and last DHIR test of the season. Finally tying up Sugar Moon BL Madeline's 2021 lactation but starting 3 of our FF does' lactation records. The rough numbers are as follows:

Sugar Moon BL Madeline 5*M VEEE 90 milked 3.1#, her 305 day record technically ended the 11th. Her running total should be in the ball park of 1707# which is AMAZING!! Love that doe!!

Our First Fresheners are as follows:

Fox Acres ML Lady Freya milked 3.9# at 17 DIM

Fox Acres AA Lyric milked 3.7# at 14 DIM

Yellow Boots Farm BP Honey Bee milked 4# at 12 DIM


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> Hope improved a ton today. I posted about it on the other thread for "Pain Relief", Still horribly swollen.
> 
> We had our first and last DHIR test of the season. Finally tying up Sugar Moon BL Madeline's 2021 lactation but starting 3 of our FF does' lactation records. The rough numbers are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hallelujah! So glad to hear she is improving! Hope her swellings goes down. Those udders are gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So happy Hope is continuing to improve!! What lovely udders! 🤩


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Our next does up to kid will Hopefully be Cavatina and Clementine, they are both 2 days past their due dates and still not ready. Ligs loose but there and udders not full. Its kind of ok except for I have a bunch more due this weekend and I only have 4 stalls. I need them to get this show on the road.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Clementine kidded around 1:30am this morning a single doeling that is very very lively! Polled with wattles. Best part is the wattles are not symmetrical lolllll One is on her neck and the other on the base of her ear!!! I died then, it was so cute and funny.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh! I’ve never seen wattles like that! How adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She's adorable


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a Special waddlee!😯😂🤣 Just Adorable!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Scarlett was due yesterday or the day before (I don't have my planner with me) and her ligs are getting pretty loose and udder is growing faster. I almost think she has a single because she barely has an udder yet. Cavatina is finally really starting to fill. I have to all but hold her down to check her ligs lol so I'm just gonna watch when I'm out there for behaviors. She's pretty easy to tell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So we have been doing ever 45 mins checks through out the night, no one showed any contractions but ligs are loose and udders full on a couple, one being Kahlua. She ended up kidding triplets, 2 does and a buck. Louis went out to do rounds and saw the 2 babies and dried them off but the 3rd probably first born he didn't see as she was buried in straw. Kahlua didn't clean them at all, seems thoroughly freaked out by them, usually I would just feed them and leave them with mom but it is 0 outside right now. The dark girl was the one I found in the straw, ears frozen solid, she will lose them  She was pert near dead. I don't know what her starting temp was but she was COLD. I did the baby in the bag with hot water until I got her to 102.3 and she was able to stand up and walk around on her own before feeding her. She is maintaining her temp thus far. I feel so bad for her. So cold. She was so floppy. I do worry about long term damage from her getting so cold, organ failure and such. She's very perky now and acting like a regular baby. The buck is a machine! He drank 1/3 of a 20oz bottle since they came in 3 hours ago lol and still looking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh wow, poor baby! So glad you were able to save her!! I hope she continues to do well for you! They are all adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad you found her, poor thing. I hope she recovers fully and continues to flourish.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good job with them all. Sorry mom is freaked out


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aw man. I hope the little doe does good for you! Congrats on them!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! The buckskin is gorgeous! Kinda looks like Mayo from BCDG. They’re all cute though! I’m sorry about the little one. Praying she makes it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So guess what! Kahlua took her kids back <3 She feeds and licks on them. Crazy crazy! This afternoon Scarlett kidded a single large buckling that managed to give her a hematoma on her vagina...we are hard on crotches around here apparently. Both Scarlett and the buckling are doing great. Then while I was getting everything cleaned up from Scarlett Koko started pushing. LONG LABOR. But 3 doelings later everyone is doing great yet again. LONG DOELINGS! Definitely retaining 1 of those does. So still due is Cavatina, Cookie and Jupiter. Cookie and Cavatina barely have any ligs left...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope everyone has quick recoveries.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations! Yay glad Kahlua took her babies back! Less stress on you! Glad everyone is doing good now! 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! That’s great to hear! I’m sorry poor Scarlett had a rough time. I hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww how ADORABLE 💖💞


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cookie just kidded buck/doe twins! Cavatina is in labor too! GO GIRLS GOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay! So cute!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its a Goat kid conspiracy!🥰💞💗 go girls go!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cavatina kidded buck/doe twins <3


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats on all the babies!!! So, how is the little girls ears?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Bent and floppy but not grossly swollen....yet. so far they are just barely swollen.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on all your popcorn kernels poppin. They all look gorgeous


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw!  Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww look at those little cuties! 💗💞💝 congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are adorable.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Jupiter kidded this afternoon triplets! 2 boys and a girl. All gold and white!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo cute!💗💞💝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! So many cute babies! Sorry I haven’t said anything before. I miss so many threads because I can’t keep up with them.  So glad Hope is better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

After a small break in the action Sunny is on the watch! I don't think she'll go today but maybe she'll surprise me. She's been seclusive for a week now, her ligs are soft soft but her udder is not full and she usuallllly bags pretty heavily before she kids, but every year can be different.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She's beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a pretty girl. How many are you expecting her to deliver? What do you think their color will be?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Apollon really throws his color......broken buckskin lol so I'm pretty sure they will be a bunch of broken buckskins. Hopefully at least one doe so I have one to retain. I have never kept a doe from Sunny yet, last year she kidded bucks and the year before I was not a fan of the buck I bred her to by the time she kidded and so I sold her doeling from that kidding. So hopefully <3 As far as how many, we could only for sure see 1 at the time but she was right at 30 days when we did it so it was hard to know for sure. I would guess 3 again.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I did copy this from the pain relief post...Around 3pm yesterday Hope passed away. The day before she was walking all around, talking to her kiddos and us and eating great and being a goat but sometime in the night it seems something happened, I suspect a bowel obstruction leading to a rupture as she was great at 11pm but when I went back out at 8:30am she didn't want to get up and Louis when he came out to do her range of motion and therapy she would just scream out. I checked her vitals which has been a daily thing since the 17th and her famacha was CHALK WHITE, her regular temp of 102-103 was 100.9 and just kept dropping. Her stomach appeared bloated but not hugely so. Just an awful day today. Louis is so heart broken. I was amazed she survived this long with how it all went. At least her suffering is over.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw I’m so sorry. RIP Hope


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry. You worked so hard on her. 💔


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry you lost Hope.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. 😭


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny finally popped!! Quads. It happened while I am at work. For sure 2 bucks and 1 doe. The last happened after my best friend had left lol but from the pictures I think a doe. I think I might be seeing a tip of a vulva haha. My boyfriend took these pictures lol.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

They all look so adorable and look just like momma


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Sunny actually kidded 5 but when Louis had gone back out to check the last was dead :/ poo. Can't win them all man. The other 4 are very lively though.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw that's too bad. I'm glad the other 4 are doing well


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for the loss of 1. Congrats on 4 healthy wee ones. Very nice!💖


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry about the one.  But so happy the other 4 are doing good!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry and congratulations. Really sorry about Hope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

The kids are adorable.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So its been a bit nuts lately. Due to the amount of goats I have, I have been working on trimming back slowly. Lorraine and her blue eyed doeling left today. Kahlua and her 2 doelings left today. Kahlua's boy goes home Friday morning. One of Sunny's doelings is sold. Obsidian Left today. Titan left last week. I still have 2 bucks for sale and I need to work on kid ads. UGH lol. 

In other news Sunny's kids are so FREAKING LEVEL!!!! Maybe I am biased just a bit but dairy folks out there look at these little buns!

Then Also I did a mock 12 hour fill just to get pictures of Cookie and Jupiter's first fill at 2 weeks fresh. I am happy <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Those kids are SO LEVEL! And those udders are nice too!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow they are gorgeous! Those udders are……


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful babies and mamas! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Today we had our second milk test of the year







unfortunately Cavatina had a bit of diarrhea after being separated from her kids and she barely had any milk but the rough numbers are as follows:

Shere Country TMJ Cavatina 2*M VEVE 88 milked 1.9#, based off of this test she would only be at 40# for 21DIM but she milks much more. So hopefully our next test she is 100%

Shere country TMJ Sunflower 1*M VEEE 90 milked 6.1# at 11 DIM, her rough total is 67#.

Aubreys Acres PH Belladonna 1*M +VVV 85 milked 4.9# at 30 DIM, her rough total is 147#.

Shere Country MG Koko 2*M milked 6.6# at 21 DIM, her rough total is 139#.

Fox Acres ML Lady Freya milked 3# at 45 DIM, her rough total is 136#.

Fox Acres AA Lyric milked 3.8# at 42 DIM, her rough total is 146#.

Yellow Boots Farm BP Honey Bee milked 3.4# at 40 DIM, her rough total is 132#.

Fox Acres HH My Clementine milked 1.5# at 24 DIM, her rough total is 36#.

Fox Acres OA Scarlett Ebony milked 1.5# at 21 DIM, her rough total is 32#.

Islands Edge TT Cookie milked 3.8# at 20 DIM, her rough total is 76#.

Fox Acres OM Drops Of Jupiter milked 3.6# at 19 DIM, her rough total is 68#.

Pictures are not in order.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow! Those are some great udders and great numbers. Hopefully next time Cavatina will be feeling better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice udders!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful udders!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lucy and Mini are due Saturday! Lucy is very very vocal tonight and has no ligaments so she is in the stall whilst I sleep a bit. She is bred to Mako.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I cant wait to see what color pattern you get! How fun!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Exciting 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see her babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So both Mini and Lucy decided to literally kid at the same time LOL 15 mins apart. At least i can sleep tonight. Lucy kidded buck/doe twins, the boy is the flashier one of course LOL. Both are blue eyed and hefty!

Mini Kidded triplet does but one was DOA and her little lungs just drained and drained fluid. I bulbed her, rubbed, dangled and breathed for her for 10 mins but nothing. She never acted alive and she is much smaller than her already small sisters. Both girls are wattled lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful babies… and I love Makos coloring 😍
Sorry about the DOA, but 2 pretty doelings for mama to raise is still great 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Sorry to hear about the DOA but it sounds like she may have been dead before she even came out. Lovely kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what tiny little cuties!💖💝💞💖 Im sorry for your loss. It sounds as though you did all you could.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful kids! I’m sorry about the DOA but so happy for the 4 healthy kids! And I have a question, can you show goats with wattles?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re beautiful! Congrats on waddles! (In my book those are worth a lot lol) Sorry about the DOA kid


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm pretty happy overall. All the kids aside from the DOA are super lively and all nursed right away and did on their own pretty fast after too. Its a good day. I'm dead lolll


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Beautiful kids! I’m sorry about the DOA but so happy for the 4 healthy kids! And I have a question, can you show goats with wattles?


I remember someone on here saying you can't. But my boy Winston has grands in his bloodline with wattles and still won grandchamp🤔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I remember someone on here saying you can't. But my boy Winston has grands in his bloodline with wattles and still won grandchamp


Oh ok. I have never seen a goat with wattles being shown so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can show a goat with wattles. That isn't considered a fault.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lil Boogie said:


> I remember someone on here saying you can't. But my boy Winston has grands in his bloodline with wattles and still won grandchamp🤔


Oh yes yes yes you can show with wattles if they are accepted within the breed


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The babies are so stinking adorable! Congratulations. I’m sorry about the one who died before birth. She was so tiny.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Finally to the last 2 does for the season. Madeline and Aria, Madeline is due the 20th and Aria the 27th. Super excited for these kids. any does will likely be retained. Both are bred to Lucas who is Sunny's buck from last Spring.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Madeline finally kidded!!! Buck/Doe twins!! Everyone did fabulous!! Just a good day <3


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> Madeline finally kidded!!! Buck/Doe twins!! Everyone did fabulous!! Just a good day QUOTE]Soooo cute


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on some gorgeous kids and an easy kidding


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are sooooo tiny....and sooooo cute! 💗💞


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The kiddos this morning ❤❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I keep forgetting to post this! Granny aria kidded twin bucklings! She did fantastic and everyone is happy and healthy. We will be retaining 1 and this is her last kidding.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the kids! And congratulations to Aria on reaching retirement.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my Goodness! How ADORABLE!💗💖💝 They are so cute! How in the world could you choose just 1? I dont think I could. So precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a baby update on keeper girls <3


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> Just a baby update on keeper girls <3


I love that gold with white doe! She's beautiful!


----------

